# Best Tortoise Enclosure Yet!!



## Markw84 (May 30, 2019)

Frustrated with the lack of any really good enclosure on the market currently, I decided to make a modest quantity of enclosures specifically designed for tortoises that will thrive in the "monsoon conditions" we find works so well for most young tortoises. I put everything I would want into the enclosure. All wiring, fixtures, dual thermostats, 3 smart timers - all ready installed and ready for bulbs. There is an outlet for a UVB fixture in the ceiling of the enclosure on a timer, but no UVB fixture, as they size and type of UVB can vary depending upon species, location and preferences. All the wiring is hidden in a compartment accessible along the top of the unit hidden! No more mess of wiring and timers sitting on top of the enclosure. The only wire is one wire coming out of the enclosure to plug into your wall outlet.

This is entirely PVC construction, so no worry about moisture, rotting, etc. The bottom is already sealed at the wall joints - so no leaking. This is meant to be the "last" enclosure needed.

I would post plans, but the enclosure needs really professional equipment and exact measurements to work effectively. It is expandable and all units are identical. The main unit is 4x3 and 27" tall. 2 units fit together to make one 8x3 enclosure. So as the tortoise grows, no need to completely replace a perfectly good enclosure - simply add another to expand it. You could put 3 together to make a single large enclosure as well. All sides, top and bottom simply lift apart and slip together. No screws or fasteners. So nothing that could pull apart or a screw that would strip easily of tightened too much into the softer PVC. It is double walled 1/4" PVC with 1/2" furring strips between to give an air gap/insulating effect as well. SO the walls end up being !" thick. This also creates the "tongue and groove" effect for joining the pieces. Dougle pane swinging doors that open for easy access to the enclosure. Vents on both sides that have a sliding door to open/close to the desired opening. The litter dam is 6" tall.

Here is a unit at a recent reptile expo in Pleasanton all set up. I used it to diplay some baby Burmese stars I have for sale....




Here is the complete unit taken apart for easy transport or moving to another location.



The whole unit weighs a total of 102 lbs. The heaviest piece is the top with all the wiring/fixtures at 35 lbs. Because of the bulky size, it is easiest to put in place with two people, but I can easily do it myself.

Top put together, lay the bottom in place...




Then simply slip the back and front on as they will snap into the bottom. Everything fits securly in place - so the pieces will stand on their own, snapped into the bottom. Everything needs "gentle force" to slip into place as it is all made to fit extremely securely together. ( I took these pictures on one without door installed yet)



The sides then slip into the front and back and down into the bottom groove...







The top has all the wiring and fixtures installed, along with the thermostats and smart timers. The front face of the top is divided into three panels that slip out for access to wiring. This should only have to be done with the initial setup to plug in the different fixtures to the timers and to setup the smart timers for easy access and control from your smart phone.

Here is the layout of the fixtures. I use four LED bulbs for ambient light. Great light. even for growing plants, and very little heat. These are connected to an outlet with smart timer. The outlets in the center are connected to respective thermostats/timers and labeled. The CHE hangs in the center back. The basking light hangs center front. The UVB I use is a 22" T5 HO that hangs across the center. These all hang from hooks that are already installed in the top, but not yet in this picture.




Lift the top on and position it to slip down into the "tongues" of the walls to snap into place.




(NOTE: These pictures all show units with the protective masking still covering the outside of the enclosure pieces. The masking has been removed for thermostat installation for the center section only.)

When more space is needed, a second unit can be joined together with the existing unit. All you need is another unit, that is a complete unit that can be used on its own as a separate unit. These are the joining pieces that are all that is needed to join the two.




Simply place the two bottoms side by side and take off the top and one of the sides and slip the "U" shaped piece on the left above over the two adjoining bottom sides. Here the connecting piece is laying on it side, next to the two bottoms where they meet to see how it goes together. It simply snaps over the tow adjoining bottom sides.




Then take the black/white piece and slip it into one of the backs. It will rest on the bottom connector...




Slide the other back into this piece and down into its grooves, just as setting up a new enclosure...



Do the same for the two fronts and you are ready to slip on the side just as in setting up a single enclosure...




Set one top on and place the remaining joining piece under the edge of the top where the side would have been if used as a single enclosure...




Now set the other top in place and you have a 8x3 enclosure...



The wiring from one enclosure plugs into the other joined enclosure so you still have only one plug going outside the enclosure to plug into a wall outlet. You can plug the whole second unit into the power source and have each side operating independently if you wish (cooler side/warmer side. One side goes darker before the other side, etc.) Or you can plug the individual components into the respective components of the other side and operate all together as one unit.

I have made 6 of these units so far with this final design that I settled upon. Every one is identical in dimensions and can fit together with any of the others. Two units do not have to be built to go together. Any unit will fit with any other as all are made to very exact and consistent dimensions.

These are moderately expensive and time consuming to build. I am currently selling these for $699 for a unit. It takes me about 3 days to build one, but I can build 3 in about 4 days with the mass production value saving time.

I will be at the Fresno Reptile Expo this weekend with some enclosures and some of my Burmese Stars.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 30, 2019)

Very nicely thought out.
But you always impress me with the detail in all of your projects.
Best of luck and I'm sure these will sell quickly


----------



## Adelia (May 30, 2019)

Wow love these. Does the price include shipping?


----------



## Tom (May 30, 2019)

Absolutely fantastic. Love it. I will be buying one or some next time I need an enclosure, and I'll be referring people to you from now on. No more waiting 5 or 6 months for someone who needs and enclosure NOW. And I love that it is so easily expanded. Perfect home for a baby tortoise, and so easy to double or triple as the tortoise grows.

Great design and flawless execution.


----------



## Gijoux (Sep 17, 2019)

Markw84 said:


> Frustrated with the lack of any really good enclosure on the market currently, I decided to make a modest quantity of enclosures specifically designed for tortoises that will thrive in the "monsoon conditions" we find works so well for most young tortoises. I put everything I would want into the enclosure. All wiring, fixtures, dual thermostats, 3 smart timers - all ready installed and ready for bulbs. There is an outlet for a UVB fixture in the ceiling of the enclosure on a timer, but no UVB fixture, as they size and type of UVB can vary depending upon species, location and preferences. All the wiring is hidden in a compartment accessible along the top of the unit hidden! No more mess of wiring and timers sitting on top of the enclosure. The only wire is one wire coming out of the enclosure to plug into your wall outlet.
> 
> This is entirely PVC construction, so no worry about moisture, rotting, etc. The bottom is already sealed at the wall joints - so no leaking. This is meant to be the "last" enclosure needed.
> 
> ...


Such nice work!! Love your cages. You better get some help or people will be waiting 5 and 6 months for your cages too. Thank you for putting all the time and expertise to make life better for all our Torts.


----------



## Gijoux (Sep 20, 2019)

Markw84 said:


> Frustrated with the lack of any really good enclosure on the market currently, I decided to make a modest quantity of enclosures specifically designed for tortoises that will thrive in the "monsoon conditions" we find works so well for most young tortoises. I put everything I would want into the enclosure. All wiring, fixtures, dual thermostats, 3 smart timers - all ready installed and ready for bulbs. There is an outlet for a UVB fixture in the ceiling of the enclosure on a timer, but no UVB fixture, as they size and type of UVB can vary depending upon species, location and preferences. All the wiring is hidden in a compartment accessible along the top of the unit hidden! No more mess of wiring and timers sitting on top of the enclosure. The only wire is one wire coming out of the enclosure to plug into your wall outlet.
> 
> This is entirely PVC construction, so no worry about moisture, rotting, etc. The bottom is already sealed at the wall joints - so no leaking. This is meant to be the "last" enclosure needed.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark! I would like to refer someone to purchase one of your cages. How is the best way?


----------



## Markw84 (Sep 20, 2019)

Gijoux said:


> Hi Mark! I would like to refer someone to purchase one of your cages. How is the best way?



Best way is email
[email protected]

Thank you


----------



## Turtle girl 98 (Sep 20, 2019)

I absolutely love this Mark! I am going to show my husband (his name is Mark to lol) and he loves to make things. Where are you located? Probably to far to come pick one up of you have any still available


----------



## Markw84 (Sep 20, 2019)

Turtle girl 98 said:


> I absolutely love this Mark! I am going to show my husband (his name is Mark to lol) and he loves to make things. Where are you located? Probably to far to come pick one up of you have any still available


I am in the Sacramento CA area. I have not gotten into shipping yet and have just done builds I can deliver or we can meet - so just California so far.


----------



## Turtle girl 98 (Sep 21, 2019)

Markw84 said:


> I am in the Sacramento CA area. I have not gotten into shipping yet and have just done builds I can deliver or we can meet - so just California so far.


I am in Minnesota so I might just have to take a road trip [emoji3526]


----------



## Gijoux (Sep 21, 2019)

Markw84 said:


> Best way is email
> [email protected]
> 
> Thank you


Thanks Mark!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Sep 21, 2019)

Thats badass bro! Amazing job


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Sep 21, 2019)

You should move to MA haha


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 23, 2019)

Moderators
This might be worth a STICKY POST.
Since so many new members are desperate for enclosure help.
@Yvonne G 
@wellington


----------



## obxdevilfin (Oct 1, 2019)

How much are these enclosures ??


----------



## Gijoux (Oct 2, 2019)

obxdevilfin said:


> How much are these enclosures ??


$699


----------



## Markw84 (Oct 3, 2019)

obxdevilfin said:


> How much are these enclosures ??


Sorry, I did not see your post. Thank you, @Gijoux . 

When asking questions it is best to alert the member as I did with Gijoux just above. That way we are notified and know to look at the post.

It is $699 including the double thermostats and all wiring set up for all your needs. The materials alone to build one costs me $422 with much of that purchased at wholesale. There are over 100 individual pieces of PVC I assemble and over 100 electrical connections in one enclosure. The finished product is just 6 pieces to snap together and only 1 visible cord to plug into the wall.


----------



## obxdevilfin (Oct 3, 2019)

Markw84 said:


> Sorry, I did not see your post. Thank you, @Gijoux .
> 
> When asking questions it is best to alert the member as I did with Gijoux just above. That way we are notified and know to look at the post.
> 
> It is $699 including the double thermostats and all wiring set up for all your needs. The materials alone to build one costs me $422 with much of that purchased at wholesale. There are over 100 individual pieces of PVC I assemble and over 100 electrical connections in one enclosure. The finished product is just 6 pieces to snap together and only 1 visible cord to plug into the wall.


Thanks, and I will alert the member from here on out, being new here, never gave it a thought.......lol


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Oct 3, 2019)

A single picture is worth a 1000 words, a single video is worth a 1000 pictures. There needs to be a simple assembly video. @Markw84 is kind enough to share booth space with me at shows. Even I can put it together.

There is a weird frustration people have with these enclosures. It is exactly what they want, priced much better than lesser all PVC enclosures, and they still think it's too much $ (my opinion of how they twist their face up when told the price). It's the best out there, and very fairly priced. 

There will be one, maybe two, at the Phoenix Reptile show at the end of November. Be the first to let Mark know you want it, that's like $250 free shipping, don't hesitate.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 3, 2019)

Kapidolo Farms said:


> A single picture is worth a 1000 words, a single video is worth a 1000 pictures. There needs to be a simple assembly video. @Markw84 is kind enough to share booth space with me at shows. Even I can put it together.
> 
> There is a weird frustration people have with these enclosures. It is exactly what they want, priced much better than lesser all PVC enclosures, and they still think it's too much $ (my opinion of how they twist their face up when told the price). It's the best out there, and very fairly priced.
> 
> There will be one, maybe two, at the Phoenix Reptile show at the end of November. Be the first to let Mark know you want it, that's like $250 free shipping, don't hesitate.


Ever made a cheap indoor enclosure?
It didn't end up being very cheap. Did it?


----------



## Gijoux (Oct 4, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Ever made a cheap indoor enclosure?
> It didn't end up being very cheap. Did it?


Oh you are so right!!!


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Oct 5, 2019)

I don’t know about you but my Carpenter’s hourly rate is $50. Now add in materials and boom! You are under charging and over delivering.


----------



## Adelia (Oct 7, 2019)

Are you shipping these now @Markw84?


----------



## Markw84 (Nov 21, 2019)

Just wanted to update this with shipping info.

The unit here is a 4 ft x 3 ft enclosure that is expandable as it is modular. The best rates I have found for shipping this is quite high. Packed for shipping it is 48"x36"x11" and weighs 100 lbs. To ship to the east coast runs about $320. The Midwest about $250. To ship two units gives either 2 complete units or can be combined for one 8 ft x 3 ft enclosure the shipping runs about 25%-33% more.

I also have the same enclosure in smaller sizes. A 3 ft x 2 ft, and a 4ft x 2 ft. All enclosures are modular so they can be slipped together to double or even triple the size.

So interested parties can let me know as I can ship now.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Nov 21, 2019)

New prices coming for 2020.

36x24 = $579.00
48x24 = $649.00
48x36 = $729.00

Upgrade options. If purchased with enclosure:
40 watt RHP = $70.00
22" T5 12% UVB bulb & fixture = $55.00
8.5" ceramic base dome fixt = $11.00

But if you pick up at the Anaheim Reptile Super Show 4/5 January 2020, AND pre-order with a 50% deposit before 15 December 2019, you can take $50 off. This will be a widely circulated offer, as @Markw84 can only build so many at a time, he may pull this offer. So let Mark know if you want one. Aside from the discount, you'll also be saving about $200 in delivery fees. A few well know breeders are buying these in groups of a dozen or so. Think about that!!! Imagine being able to get such a great enclosure, you don't have to imagine, it's here, this IS the enclosure you have been hoping 'someone would build'.

All of these now come with LED lights installed in the base price, you would only ad the UVA/UVB light/fixture. This is as close to "Plug-N-Play" as it gets. If you already have a heat and UV system, no need to buy more, if you don't, they come with the upgrade options and you set the pieces together and place substrate and 'furniture' and you are done. These enclosures are Smart Enclosures and can be monitored/managed from your phone, or on the enclosure itself.

I'm happy to promote Mark's Excellent Enclosures which are Smart Enclosures. They are user friendly and so well constructed Mark is having to fight off offers from IKEA to move to Sweden and design sensible furniture (I kid, I kid).

Contact Mark directly for this offer.


----------



## Gijoux (Nov 23, 2019)

Markw84 said:


> Just wanted to update this with shipping info.
> 
> The unit here is a 4 ft x 3 ft enclosure that is expandable as it is modular. The best rates I have found for shipping this is quite high. Packed for shipping it is 48"x36"x11" and weighs 100 lbs. To ship to the east coast runs about $320. The Midwest about $250. To ship two units gives either 2 complete units or can be combined for one 8 ft x 3 ft enclosure the shipping runs about 25%-33% more.
> 
> ...



So very happy to hear this Mark84!!!


----------



## Gijoux (Nov 23, 2019)

Kapidolo Farms said:


> New prices coming for 2020.
> 
> 36x24 = $579.00
> 48x24 = $649.00
> ...



Thank You Kapidolo Farms for the information. Fantastic prices for a Fantastic Cage. I like the name "Mark's Excellent Enclosures". Good job Mark84.


----------



## SummerMagpie31 (Nov 25, 2019)

Thanks for the update!

Question- given that EPVC is not as strong as wood, what kind of support is needed underneath these enclosures? I just spent 20 minutes on google discovering how hard it is to find a table at least 48x36 for a price/quality ratio I was willing to pay for.


----------



## SummerMagpie31 (Nov 25, 2019)

Adding: Sorry, I meant in terms of the size of the supportive surface underneath the enclosure, relative to the size of the enclosure’s footprint.
Table top > enclosure footprint?
Table top = enclosure footprint?
Table top < enclosure footprint?


----------



## Markw84 (Nov 26, 2019)

SummerMagpie31 said:


> Thanks for the update!
> 
> Question- given that EPVC is not as strong as wood, what kind of support is needed underneath these enclosures? I just spent 20 minutes on google discovering how hard it is to find a table at least 48x36 for a price/quality ratio I was willing to pay for.


As long as there is support withing a few inches of the edge of the enclosure, it will be adequate. If I were setting it on a 24" wide table, I would get a piece of 1/2" plywood cut to 36x48 to sit the enclosure on since there would be a 6" overhang front and back. If it were a 30" wide table, it would be fine with no additional material beneath it as it would just be a 3" overhang front and back. That is as long as the table has at least a 48" length to match the enclosure. You want the sides supported as that is where it would have all the strenght it needs for a 3" overhang in front/back.


----------



## Adelia (Dec 6, 2019)

@Markw84 I'm ready to pull the trigger and purchase one of your enclosures! Sent you a PM. Thanks!


----------



## lxc (Dec 21, 2019)

Is there a video review for this enclosure?


----------



## Scarlett's Mom (Jul 1, 2021)

How long can a Burmese star tortoise live in this enclosure? Can an adult live in this enclosure? I have a Russian tortoise now and would love a Burmese star in the future…


----------



## Dbrocato2 (Jul 3, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> You should move to MA haha


Would be much easier for us


----------

